# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Fotosession II - mame, bebe, trudnice...

## renata

Evo , proradio nam je novi lijepi forum, pa se mozemo dalje dogovarati za fotosession  :Smile: 
Javilo mi se cak 13 mama!!!  :Smile: , a jos i nekoliko izvan ZG, koje su mi nazalost predaleko. Znaci da vam se svidjaju fotke s fotosessiona I :D. Steta sto niste vidjeli Rodin plakat u Mimari za Rodin telefon za dojenje, metarXmetaripol, s hrpom prekrasnih slicica koje je ivarica poslozila. Kako su te bebe slatke!

Racunam da cu se bar s pola od vas koje ste se javile, uspjeti dogovoriti i poslikati :D
One koje ste daleko ili zelite samo poslati svoje slike, saljite na 
RODA 
savska cesta 80 
Autokuća Pavlinić Sopić 
10000 Zagreb 
Croatia 

ili na ivaricin mejl (IVARICA pliz promijeni ovo ako treba negdje drugdje).

Evo tko mi se javio (poredano po starosti bebe  :Smile: ) i molim vas da napisete ako ste promijenili nick:

maja          (1mj)
anči           (1mj)
malasirena (2mj)
lutonjica     (3mj)
petrunjela   (3mj)
duda          (12mj)
mrvuljak    (13mj)
lukinamama (14mj)
ivastojan     (14mj)
ivan_i_mama (18mj)
klmama      (20mj, trudnica :Smile: )
alamama
sorciere

Kod mene doma (Dubrava) je sto se mene tice ok za slikanje. Slobodno predlozite negdje drugdje, ionako nema sanse da se sve odjednom nadjemo. Ambijent nije ionako bitan, to smo skuzili zadnji put, jer su najbolje ispale slike kojima je u pozadini bila razvucena bijela plahta. Dobro bi bilo da u stanu ima dosta svjetla. 
Jesen je prekrasna, bilo bi mi prekrasno slikati vani, ali sumnjam da bi se nekom od vas dalo vani na ovoj hladnoci dojiti (mozda ipak? :D)

maja, anči, jel bi jedna se jedna od vas izdojila, pa da probamo šalicu i kapaljku?

i jos nesto, maja, ajde napisi jel ok kad vas se nadje vise odjednom, jel vam je bilo dosadno zadnji put dok sam slikala druge, jer ja se zadubim u slikanje i mogla bih u nedogled. valjda je ok dok ostale piju kavu i cavrljaju ?  :Smile:

----------


## Alamama

Evo ja se javljam za slikanje vani. dapace  :Smile: 
Samo javi vrijeme i mjesto, rade bi zapadni dio grada ako ce biti prilike. Npr Bocarski.

----------


## Iva

Meni paše ovo kao i Ali :Smile:

----------


## renata

(hehe, i mislila sam si da ce se alamama ponuditi za van 8) :Laughing:  )

moram priznati da nisam nikad bila na bocarskom u jesen, pa ne znam koliko je tamo drveca. ideja mi je bila da je iza sve zuto-crveno. ali to je samo ideja, necu bas sad cjepidlaciti, pogotovo zato sto su mi prije bolje ispale slike unutra nego vani. al imam neki crv koji mi ne da mira pa bih htjela probati... :D 

i imam gresku, nije lukinamama, nego lukina_mama.

----------


## Alamama

OK dapace ajmo negdje gdje je vise drveca. Mislila si Maksimir?

----------

Meni nema problema, ja sam ti blizu, Vukomerec...sad idem baš vani s malim (prvi put nas dvoje solo s klokanicom), pa ćemo vidit kako funkcioniramo...do sad ga nisam dojila vani osim u autu...

A mogu se i izdojit, nema frke, samo kad se dogovorimo za session pa da znam unaprijed...ionako preko dana prazni samo jednu dojku pa mu dajem alternativno, dakle ne bi trenalo biti problema :D

Jedva čekam da mi bebač postane maneken :D

----------


## Lutonjica

sto se nas dvije tice, mozemo doci kod tebe doma, samo da MM tad ne radi da nas moze dofurati. on nekad radi popodne, nekad ujutro, nekad nocnu pa se mozemo dogovoriti za bilo koje doba dana   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

renata, ja bih samo htjela reći da se nisam prijavila jer smo mi svoje odslikali.  :Razz:   :Wink: 
no vrlo rado bi opet  :Embarassed:  ,
kad ih sve poslikaš pa ak ćeš imati volje za još --mi se javljamo
jer tvoje slike su prepredivne :D   :Razz:   :D 

No, baš mi je na pamet palo to slikanje vani. 
Naš park je predivan, ima puno drveća, i sve je u crveno-žuto-zlatnom sjaju.
slike bi bile savršene(-:

----------


## kobila_suzy

Možemo i mi (Karlo, 20 mj)  :D

----------


## Maja

ja mogu i unutra i vani, ali vani samo po jedno dijete. istovremeno ih vani sigurni nebum jer se bojim upale pluca  :Smile: 
i nije nam opce bio bed dok si ti slikala da se mi druzimo, thj nije bilo dosadno.

----------

Meni bi čak bilo drago upoznati neke od cura s kojima se tu raspravljam zadnjih mjeseci...:D

----------


## renata

NEDJELJA, prijepodne - nadjemo se negdje vani, jos nije definirano gdje (Maksimir, Medvedgrad..)
ocekujem alamamu i ivu, svi ostali dodjite ako hocete, ako vam se trci s klincima i prica s ostalima. nisam mislila puno slikati vani, samo par slicica, ne mora biti ni sve s dojenjem. pogotovo male bebe ne bih slikala vani.

sto se tice mjesta, javite ako ste zastali negdje osupnuti ljepotom jeseni i niste mogli oci odvojiti  :Razz: :D 

za slikanje unutra - jel nekome pase prijepodne? ja bih mogla zgibati s posla, da uhvatimo sto vise svjetla.

----------


## Mrvuljak

Ja u principu uvik mogu ujutro, samo sam sad bojesna pa ćeš mrvicu pričekat...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

Mogu ja u petak, sutra rješavamo opet papirologiju...

A u nedjelju nam samo javi gdje točno, ako je Maksimir dovučem i MMa da malo prošetamo :D

----------


## Kristina 73.

Hej, ako nije kasno i mi bi ovjekovječili naše hranjenje.
Petar će u četvrtak navršiti 3 mjeseca.

----------


## petrunjela

i mi bi isto, ali neznam od obaveza, pratiti ću ovaj topic da vidim kaj ste se finalno dogovorili pa ako uzmognemo mi bi došli, ako nas hoćete.
Lovro ima tri mjeseca i 2 dana. Mi dojimo gdje stignemo kad je za time potreba tako da imamo sve potrebno za fotosession.

----------


## Duda

:Sad:  nažalost ne mogu u nedjelju, na putu sam od subote do ponedjeljka

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam poslala jednu sliku gdje dojimo u čekaonici kod doktora, ali ako bude slikanje u Maksimiru, onda i mi možemo doskitati jer nam je blizu... pratit ću na forumu da vidim kad i gdje  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

bas sam htjela napisati da sam primila MS i tanovu fotku iz cekaonice i da bi mogli tako nesto napraviti u jednom od fotosessiona, dojenje u redu u cekaonici, redu u banci, redu u ...

----------


## renata

cure, ne mora vas puno doci u nedjelju, vani sam mislila samo par slika, nije fora da imamo 50 slika s jesenskom pozadinom. zato nek vam ne bude bed sto ne mozete u nedjelju.

za prijepodne - ne mogu ovaj tjedan, ne mogu slijedecu srijedu. i za tako nesto moram zgibati s posla, pa bi mi pasalo da vas se nadje odjednom sto vise.

drago mi je da su se javile nove mame  :Smile:

----------


## renata

pozdravljam svaku prijavu za dojenje u raznim redovima :wink::D  

i zar nikoga nisu zadivile ljepote jeseni na nekom mjestu zgodnom za slikanje  :Confused:

----------


## renata

PROMJENA PLANA
(nakon tusiranja, naravno - tus je mjesto gdje si radim red u glavi i najbolje ideje padaju na pamet :D :Laughing:   )

ono sto nam sad najbrze treba je par slika malih beba, koje ce eventualno na plakat. presporo sam ja to krenula dogovarati, pa evo malo da ubrzam...

*plan za NEDJELJU:*

*u 10h* se nadjemo *kod mene* u Dubravi (javim se na PP za adresu). tu bih prvo poslikala u stanu, negdje sat-dva. dodjite kome god pase to vrijeme i mjesto. 

imate dobar plac ispred moje zgrade, ako trebate obaviti nabavku. dvoriste je betonsko, ali moze posluziti. i igracke su mi doma obilne.
alamama i iva, znam da vam je daleko, mozda vas mogu podmititi nekim kolacima, da napravim? :D 

maja, anči, malasirena, lutonjica, petrunjela, treba mi netko od vas za ovo slikanje unutra. i svi ostali su dobrodosli.

poslije toga, znaci *oko 11,12h* idemo u maksimir (kome odgovara) na sve ono sto smo vec dogovorili.

imamo mogucnost da nam dodje sminkerica, koja dobro zna posao, jel ima netko nesto protiv? :D (ako bas sve bas necete da vas "sredi", da bezveze zena ne dolazi)

----------


## Lutonjica

ja mogu drugi tjedan ujutro ponedjeljak do srijeda, i subota cijeli dan

----------


## Maja

meni ovo izgleda ko jedan fenomenalan izlet  :Smile:  al mislim da vedrana ne moze u nedjelju. 
ja cu vidjet jel mogu nagovorit muza. 
sto se sminkerice tice, meni treba frizerka  :Sad:  uzasno izgledam

----------


## Iva

Meni sigurno treba šminkerica, a ja se nudim za usluge frizera (to mi je u genima :D )

----------


## Alamama

Uf nema teorije iza 11 to mi je kasno, moji vec onda rucaju i idu spavat
Nis dajte se vi poslikajte a ako nase dojenej izdrzi mozes nas slikati u KC na Nikoli  :Smile:

----------

Ja mogu, nagovorim MMa da me doveze i pokupi pa se on može malo odmorit od nas... :D 

Samo mi javi adresu...

----------


## smilja

that's me: ivan_i_mama  :wink: 

ne znam ni ja za nedjelju... u maksimiru u 11 mi je prekasno, zbog istih razloga kao i alamami...

može u king crossuu na tomboli?

----------


## Mrvuljak

Mi ne dojimo, jel možemo doć (ili ti trebaju isključivo sisalice)?

----------


## renata

ovak, za king cross odmah otpisite, ne mogu ja u takvim uvjetima raditi  :D:D :Razz:  :Razz:  (ta recenica me boli jos od dogovora s profi fotografom  :Razz: )
ne, ozbiljno, nije samo zezancija, te slike iz KC ne bi nikako ispale.

rekla sam vec, nema problema da dodjem kod nekog doma. samo se ipak dogovorite bar 2-3 odjednom. za ove malecke bebe bih dosla i samo k njima, ali maja i anci vec ionako dolaze u nedjelju (super  :Smile: )

za *nedjelju* su dogovori u toku da se pomakne maksimir ranije.

*slijedeci tjedan* cu jos vidjeti ako vas se nekoliko javi, koji dan prijepodne.

----------


## Duda

Ak dobijem auto idući tjedan, mogu doći prijepodne u dubravu, ali do 13 sati, jer mi malac u to vrijeme ide spavati, ili poslije

----------


## renata

*nedjelja:*

- maksimir u 9:45, moze kod paviljona jeke - kod  jezera, ona mala osmerokutna kucica, prije ulaza u zooloski (gledam danas vani i ne mogu vjerovat d to lisce uporno pada i ne ceka nedjelju)

- kod mene u 11:00, kod placa u dubravi, saljem na PP adresu
    maji, anci, alamami, ivi, niki, i ako bilo koga drugoga nisam dobro
    shvatila da moze i hoce doci u nedjelju, javite mi da vam posaljem adresu

- sminkerica (ujedno i frizerka) nam DOLAZI, potvrdila je

- jel ima netko da voli slane strudle od sira, a ne slatke? (bolje da ga nema  :Razz: )

----------


## Maja

meni se od slatkih povraca. nikad ih ne jedem  :D

----------


## Nika

ja mrzim slatke  :Mad:  
slani rules  :Razz:

----------


## Nika

Evo, umirem od smijeha a domačice mi ispadaju iz usta.  :Smile:   :Laughing:   :D   :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Renata, ma ja sam skužila da misliš jadan onaj koji ne voli slane :Wink:  -
 i povelo me.
Ja se htjela malo upucanović a kad tamo ispalo - kuku meni.
hahahahahahahahahahahah  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :D   :Smile:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

ništa, pokrivam se po glavi i vičem: moj grijeh , moj grijeh!!!!!!!!
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Alamama

Ja sve gledam i ne kuzim vas  :Shock: 
Ja obozavam slatke cak posecerim slane  :Razz:

----------


## Anamarija

Ja i Petra (3 mjeseca) mozemo u ned u 11 kod tebe. Blizu smo- u Studentskom gradu. Ako nas primate, salji adresu.  :Laughing:

----------


## renata

slatke strudle od sira su najbolji kolaci na svijetu 8) 

probat cu izostavit taj secer u jednom redu zbog maje i nike 
ostalih 5 redova cu posecerit  :Razz:

----------

Ja dobila adresu, pa se vidimo i u Maksimiru, dovest će me MM :D

Znak raspoznavanja neuredna crvena kosa i preslatka beba u Baby Bjornu :D:D:D

Jedva čekam da vas napokon upoznam :D

----------


## Duda

renata, ipak ću doći, odgodili smo put
vidimo se u nedjelju u 11, salji adresu

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja bih eventualno mogla u Maksimiru (ako se ovo moje derište na vrijeme probudi i sl.)... ovo drugo mi je prekasno jer - mora netko i ručak kuhati :D :D :D

----------


## renata

*malasirena*, dodji u maksimir samo ako se hoces malo prosetati i vidjeti s nama, jer male bebe cu radije slikati unutra.
budem ja jos u par navrata slikala, nije sve u nedjelju gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## MalaSirena

Ok.. . valjda ću vas skužiti :D
Zasad, imate onu sliku u čekaonici pa možda posluži nečemu :D

----------


## Lutonjica

bas mi je zao sto ne mogu u nedjelju   :Crying or Very sad:  
organiziraj za mene i malu sirenu neki termin  :D

----------

MalaSirena, ako hoćeš javi mi se na PP pa se možemo dogovorit da i tebe MM pokupi, nisi nam daleko... :D

----------


## MalaSirena

Anči, pa nije nama niti Maksimir, a bome niti Renata daleko sad kad imamo BB :D
Svejedno, hvala na ponudi... da je bilo koji drugi dan osim nedjelje - nema frke. Bit će još toga... nek Tanu prvo naraste kosa, da mi se ne slika prorijeđene kose :D :D :D :D :D :D

----------


## petrunjela

hej Renatica ja bi vrlo rado došla, ali ovaj moj bivši bi došao vidjeti maloga, pa neznam kaj ću iskemijati, ali uglavnom napravit ću sve da probam doći tako da mi molim te pošalji adresu naPP i br. moba tako da te mogu nazvati ako se izgubim. thanks
a ako ne uspijem onda drugi tjedan ili kad već, baš sam se razveselila kad si rekla da nije dogovor samo za sutra.

----------

Renata, imaš PP :D

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja imam jednu sisalicu od 5,5, mjeseci. Kosatu, bucmastu.

Je l slikanje s obnaženim grudima ili samo bebe u prvom planu?

(Baš da mi sise objavljujete po svijetu ... hm ... hm ..., muž bi odmah tražio naknadu za prava   :Laughing:  )

I u Dubravi sam, kod placa, a ide mi se i u Maksimir u šetnju  :Smile:  

Javite mi.

----------


## klmama

Renata, možda bi ovo vidjela i prije da se nisam tek jučer registrirala. A u Dubravi sam.  :Sad:  
Onda računam na drugi put, ili kad rodim za tandem :D 
A Maju i Alu nisam 100 godina vidjela

----------


## ivarica

da sam znala za slatke strudle, dosla bi i ja   :Laughing:   u superviziju. 
danas na sljemenu narucila strudel od sira i ja cekam onako, dubrovacki, sladak, grozdice, povise secer u prahu. 
kad je stiglo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

kako je proslo?

----------


## petrunjela

bilo je super mi se slikavali, papali štrudle (i slatke i slane), upoznala sam još cura, pospikale se, družile i bilo je baš super
eto to su moji doživljaji
nadam se da će biti još sličnih druženja

----------

Ja također...cure su zakon, klinci su preslatki, i stvarno mi je bilo ugodno druženje...i fenomenalni štrudli :D

Na mene računajte i drugi put... :D

----------


## Anamarija

Meni isto bilo super. Jedva cekam slike  :Laughing:  
I na mene racunajte drugi put.  :Laughing:

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja na kraju nisam mogla niti do Maksimira došetat - ovo moje derište se uspavalo i nije mi ga se htjelo gnjaviti da idemo pa smo šetali kasnije po kvartu...baš mi je žao

----------


## Mrvuljak

Mi smo zaboravili, a kad smo se i sitili (petrunjela, thanx) bilo je kasno...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Alamama

Mi smo se rano digli ali nismo pozalili. Slike mi se cine predivne a posjet zooloskom je kasnije bio predivan. Bili smo valjda prvi taj dan u zoo pa su zivotinje bile zeljne ljudi  :Smile:

----------


## renata

cure koje jos imaju namjeru slikati se, malo je sad zastoj, jer nemam kod sebe fotic (mm ga uzeo na put)
slijedeci tjedan bismo se mogli dogovoriti jedan dan. prijepodne svakako, jer vec od 15-16h nema dovoljno svjetla (a nemam reflektor  :Razz: )

----------


## Lutonjica

super jedva čekam!!!!

----------

